# Saabs may become cool again



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2009)

http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/16/news/companies/gm_saab.reut/index.htm?postversion=2009061608

GM sold Saab to Koenigsegg, who makes these beauts:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Was Saab ever cool?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the old 900, but nothing since.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Was Saab ever cool?



That question was sort of in the back of my mind when I wrote the headline. "Cool" may be too strong a word. Or maybe I should have left off "again."

Maybe they'll bring back the hatchback. That's the part I liked best about both 9-3's I've had. Well, that and the turbo.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Was Saab ever cool?



Yeah my vintage '92 Turbo hatchback and my 07 Turbo Sportcombi are WAY kewl


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Was Saab ever cool?



That was my first thought too but then I thought this is pretty cool.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> That was my first thought too but then I thought this is pretty cool.



I bet they get crappy gas mileage..


----------



## Marc (Jun 16, 2009)

My former boss' son thought his old 900 was cool until it started puking out transmissions.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2009)

ARGGHHHH You guys are KILLING me  --  I'm a serious Saabophile


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I bet they get crappy gas mileage..


It's more the issues they've had with falling out of the sky that I'd be worried about.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I bet they get crappy gas mileage..



Probably no worse than a Hummer. :grin:


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, and I believe it's spelled Koenegseggggggsegggegggegigioabbaviking, or alternatively Koenigseggegkenegonisogoenekosenoseningoegg.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2009)

I think the new SAAB should base their marketing department out of Vermont.  The 900 used to be the official state car prior to the Outback taking the throne in the past decade.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I like the old 900, but nothing since.



ditto...I had a 86 900S then a 88 900 Turbo.  Former GF had a 91 900S convertable and my mother had a 93 900Turbo convertable...those were fun to tool around in with the top down.  I liked my 900Turbo until I got dusted on the way to Sunday River on a powder day by a friend in an Outback...I had 4 studded tires on the Saab, she had all seasons...passed me at Melbys and by the time I got to Barker they were getting on the lift.  Now I drive a 98 outback with 4 studded tires...and I don't get passed on powder days anymore.  Older Subys are MUCH less expensive to repair than older Saabs...and seem to need fewer repairs.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2009)

i think the new Saab Turbo X is VERY cool.....turbo power, all-wheel drive.

check out this first drive review, too.

after so many years of bad management and missed opportunities, it's kind of ironic that probably the best saab ever comes out just as GM gets rid of the brand.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Was Saab ever cool?



If you think your quirkly 3rd cousin who wears courdory pants and a tweed jacket is cool, then yes. :lol:


----------



## billski (Jun 16, 2009)

I enjoyed my 1986 900S hatchback for ten years.  Enjoyable skimobile too.  After Detroit bought it, I voted with my feet.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 16, 2009)

Long live Saab.

I have owned 5,  currently drive a 9-3 ARC.  I see them as a nice alternative to BMW/AUDI for quite a bit less $.  

They are great in the snow as long as you put appropriate tires on them , they get GREAT gas mileage, I average around 31 mpg when driving to and from NH at about 80-85 MPH, and most importantly as a Dad they are safe.

I think with Saabs you either love them or hate them.  Guess which side I stand on.

HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Guess which side I stand on.



I can't quite put my finger on it.......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 16, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Long live Saab.
> 
> I have owned 5,  currently drive a 9-3 ARC.  I see them as a nice alternative to BMW/AUDI for quite a bit less $.
> 
> ...



Yep my '07 Sportcombi loaded with  ski gear in winter 31mpg  great in snow and always starts even @Tremblant when its wicked cold and others had cars that wouldn't . I get 34 mpg in summer loaded with vacation crap and golf gear


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2009)

You know how Saab was distributing a re-badged Impreza for awhile?  During the same time period I noticed another of their sedans/wagons was REALLY close in size and style to Legacy sedans/wagons.  I never noticed the model name or looked into it.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 16, 2009)

Edd said:


> You know how Saab was distributing a re-badged Impreza for awhile?  During the same time period I noticed another of their sedans/wagons was REALLY close in size and style to Legacy sedans/wagons.  I never noticed the model name or looked into it.  Anyone else notice this?



That was the now discontinued Saab 9-2X and 9-2X Aero versions. The 9-2X was a rebadged Subaru Impreza and the 9-2X Aero was a rebadged Subaru Impreza WRX wagon. They both had a different front end and slightly upgraded seats. You could get some things in the SAAB that weren't available in the WRX wagon, like a factory sunroof.  
I tried to get my wife to buy one when I found out The 9-2X aero was selling for less than the WRX wagon but the CT dealers didn't have any. We ended up getting a WRX wagon in VT for $4K less than MSRP. 
These were great cars since they were actually Subarus. Probably more reliable than the true Saabs. 
A friend just bought a used 9-2X aero with less than 40K miles for $12K. Use WRX s were going for much more. 

There were no other rebadged Subarus sold as Saabs but  9-7X SUV is a rebadged Chevy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i think the new Saab Turbo X is VERY cool.....turbo power, all-wheel drive.



I like the sedan, the wagon is kinda meh

What is it's competitors? 3 Series? A4?  How's it drive in comparison.


The 900 I dug because it was Ugly.  I think they should do a 20 year reissue of a 900 Turbo Comfortable only have it be awd.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 16, 2009)

My cousin had one back in the late 60's, it was a great ski car. Seemed like they all were olive green. Had all these troll stickers on it, I think it was part of their marketing back then.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> That was the now discontinued Saab 9-2X and 9-2X Aero versions. The 9-2X was a rebadged Subaru Impreza and the 9-2X Aero was a rebadged Subaru Impreza WRX wagon. They both had a different front end and slightly upgraded seats. You could get some things in the SAAB that weren't available in the WRX wagon, like a factory sunroof.
> I tried to get my wife to buy one when I found out The 9-2X aero was selling for less than the WRX wagon but the CT dealers didn't have any. We ended up getting a WRX wagon in VT for $4K less than MSRP.
> These were great cars since they were actually Subarus. Probably more reliable than the true Saabs.
> A friend just bought a used 9-2X aero with less than 40K miles for $12K. Use WRX s were going for much more.
> ...



Yup. 100% made by Subaru in Japan. They were supposed to be a placeholder while Saab designed a crossover, but that plan failed, clearly.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If you think your quirkly 3rd cousin who wears courdory pants and a tweed jacket is cool, then yes. :lol:





for me, saab is kind of new england cool/chic, before saab got ruined by GM and subaru became the new "cool" (for new england), even though subaru is more "lesbian chic" than saab, which is a more masculine brand, imho.

enough pot stirring....what i guess i mean is that both are cool in their own ways, and i'm hopeful saab will recapture some of its past glory.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Yup. 100% made by Subaru in Japan. They were supposed to be a placeholder while Saab designed a crossover, but that plan failed, clearly.





the new crossover, the 9-4X, is, from what i can tell, still in the pipeline....


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> That was the now discontinued Saab 9-2X and 9-2X Aero versions. The 9-2X was a rebadged Subaru Impreza and the 9-2X Aero was a rebadged Subaru Impreza WRX wagon. They both had a different front end and slightly upgraded seats. You could get some things in the SAAB that weren't available in the WRX wagon, like a factory sunroof.
> I tried to get my wife to buy one when I found out The 9-2X aero was selling for less than the WRX wagon but the CT dealers didn't have any. We ended up getting a WRX wagon in VT for $4K less than MSRP.
> These were great cars since they were actually Subarus. Probably more reliable than the true Saabs.
> A friend just bought a used 9-2X aero with less than 40K miles for $12K. Use WRX s were going for much more.
> ...





follow this link to a recent forum thread for pix of the subaru and saabaru....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> for me, saab is kind of new england cool/chic, before saab got ruined by GM and subaru became the new "cool" (for new england), even though subaru is more "lesbian chic" than saab, which is a more masculine brand, imho.
> 
> enough pot stirring....what i guess i mean is that both are cool in their own ways, and i'm hopeful saab will recapture some of its past glory.




Now that's what i'm talkin Bout 

Yep add to that "professor tweed types"  or  other eggheads, who are the ultimate  non conformists ( ahem  could use a mirror here )  who want to differant from the herd  and relish the thought of actually FINDING  THEIR car easily in crowed parking lots full of cookie cutters


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

I've always thought Saab's were cool---I had an old 900 turbo that rocked--Saab owners like Subie owners are very loyal, damn near cult like following. Long live Saab


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

Subies are awesome !! My best ski buddy  bought a used Outback with 84,000 on it 3 yrs ago as a winter rat . WE're still using that puppy now has 142K  and runs like top , quiet , quick and looks great


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/16/news/companies/gm_saab.reut/index.htm?postversion=2009061608
> 
> GM sold Saab to Koenigsegg, who makes these beauts:





i'm pretty excited about the potential here, and i hope saab gets back on its feet (as i've said in a couple posts in this thread), but two things worry me:


Koenigsegg is a micro high-end sports manufacturer....what do they know about mass marketing cars (even if, at 95K sold a year, saab is a niche player)?
at 95K units a year, saab is way too small to survive alone in today's car world, where economies of scale are so important....so, this transaction doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  is it doomed to fail, or is it a temporary stop-gap until a future sale?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i'm pretty excited about the potential here, and i hope saab gets back on its feet (as i've said in a couple posts in this thread), but two things worry me:
> 
> 
> Koenigsegg is a micro high-end sports manufacturer....what do they know about mass marketing cars (even if, at 95K sold a year, saab is a niche player)?
> at 95K units a year, saab is way too small to survive alone in today's car world, where economies of scale are so important....so, this transaction doesn't make a lot of sense to me.  is it doomed to fail, or is it a temporary stop-gap until a future sale?



Hopefully Koenigsegg maintains design control, and Saab maintains marketing and production control. This could be a great way for Koenigsegg to grab some scale that would allow it to access the public markets for capital.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Hopefully Koenigsegg maintains design control, and Saab maintains marketing and production control. This could be a great way for Koenigsegg to grab some scale that would allow it to access the public markets for capital.



The Swedish government is also pretty good about making capital available.   They also provide all kinds of incentives to buy local...  at least as much as is possible in the EU.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 18, 2009)

Geoff said:


> The Swedish government is also pretty good about making capital available.   They also provide all kinds of incentives to buy local...  at least as much as is possible in the EU.





i dunno...it was the swedish government's reluctance to pitch in earlier this year that eventually lead to GM's disposal of the brand.  maybe the gov't did it on purpose, though, thinking that the fate of saab should be tied with another company/management team.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 18, 2009)

This was in yesterday's daily AutoWeek e-mail: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20090616/CARNEWS/906169985


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

I've dated two different girls who drove Saabs...I looked at the 9-3 about 3.5 years ago when I bought my Subie..because they were offering GM employee pricing..it was still about $75 a month more to lease a 9-3 than a base model Impreza..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I like the sedan, the wagon is kinda meh
> 
> What is it's competitors? 3 Series? A4?  How's it drive in comparison.
> 
> ...



So many old 900 in the peoples republic of Vermont..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> the new crossover, the 9-4X, is, from what i can tell, still in the pipeline....



hmmm, looks a lot like my wife's subaru tribecca...  I've had 3 saabs and then switched to Suby...they'd have to give me a saab now to get me back...despite my having swedish blood.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> i dunno...it was the swedish government's reluctance to pitch in earlier this year that eventually lead to GM's disposal of the brand.  maybe the gov't did it on purpose, though, thinking that the fate of saab should be tied with another company/management team.



You may be on to something- let a Swedish company (probably with gov't backing) buy it in a fire sale, rather than prop up GM. Makes sense to me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like it's about over for Saab:
http://www.reuters.com/article/innovationNewsConsumerGoodsAndRetail/idUSN241889020091125


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like it's about over for Saab:
> http://www.reuters.com/article/innovationNewsConsumerGoodsAndRetail/idUSN241889020091125



It would be a real bummer to see Saab die. Although I've never owned one I am a fan. My boss has had 3 of them and they all have gone over 250,000 miles. His current 1999 Saab 9-5 has 360,000 miles on it with many orginal parts like the turbo, shocks, and even clutch. 

I considered the 9-3 SportCombi but I bought a mint '05 Subaru Legacy GT wagon with manual transmission instead.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 25, 2009)

It would be a bummer if the brand went away. Hopefully, someone will hammer out a deal.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 25, 2009)

Koenigsegg probably liked the saab part of the deal. i bet they didn't like all the GM baggages it now comes along with the deal


----------



## Philpug (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if whoever buys Volvo, also picks up Saab and markets them together.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 26, 2009)

gladerider said:


> Koenigsegg probably liked the saab part of the deal. i bet they didn't like all the GM baggages it now comes along with the deal



The WSJ said it also had to do with the Swedish government not giving as much $ to the deal as they had originally said they would.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2009)

Saabs may either become cool again or dead!

I was a happy 900S owner for 10 years....


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saabs were never cool.  they are not fast. They are ugly.  They dont handle particularly well. and they are expensive to fix.  oh yeah and they are not cheap.


----------



## hammer (Nov 26, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if whoever buys Volvo, also picks up Saab and markets them together.


As long as it's not the Chinese...:roll:

http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2009/10/30/crash-testing-geelys-volvo-bid


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 26, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Saabs were never cool.  they are not fast. They are ugly.  They dont handle particularly well. and they are expensive to fix.  oh yeah and they are not cheap.


My coworker owns a Saab and seems to think it was a bad decision in hind sight because it was too expensive for what the car is and repair is expensive. I can't speak towards the handling but as for looks, they have a distinctive ugliness to them. If Saabs were branded by Chevy, everyone would think they were ugly. But since they are branded as Saab which has this lesser known mistique, so many people think they look cool. I don't understand it. 

Warp- I don't know how you get the MPG that you do as all the current Saabs are like 28 MPG max as I recall when I last looked. Maybe MPG has gone down for Saabs (much like most other manufacturers due to bigger cars).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Opinions are like rear ends everyone has them  GM effed up Saab not vice -versa. Its a cult car man .


 Its easy to get good mileage Steve , my road /city mix is disproportionate and i don't do jack rabbit starts. I had an 88, 92 , 03 and 07 model yrs , 3 were 5 speeds and the 07 is AT all got me over 30 mpg winter and about 32 /4 in summer


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Opinions are like rear ends everyone has them  GM effed up Saab not vice -versa. Its a cult car man .


 
+1  My 900S was  great.  It was an old design, it worked, I had no major problems, kept it to 170K miles and looked awesome when I sold it.  It seems after GM took over, the quality went down when they started sharing parts and assemblies.  The GM touch, I supposed.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Opinions are like rear ends everyone has them  GM effed up Saab not vice -versa. Its a cult car man .
> 
> 
> Its easy to get good mileage Steve , my road /city mix is disproportionate and i don't do jack rabbit starts. I had an 88, 92 , 03 and 07 model yrs , 3 were 5 speeds and the 07 is AT all got me over 30 mpg winter and about 32 /4 in summer



This is in line to what my boss gets with his 1999 manual 9-5 . He reports 30-32 mpg highway. Pretty good for a mid-size car with over 350K on it.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 26, 2009)

Yumping yiminee Sven.....Saabs have been popular in ski country for years, guess they are all going to have to buy Subies, all built in Indiana.


----------



## skijay (Nov 26, 2009)

When GM gave SAAB the 9-2 (the Impreza) I always thought that should have gone to Saturn to give them a DECENT AWD wagon.  Perhaps something like that may have helped save Saturn.  

Why did GM give SAAB the 9-7? How about having Subaru rebadge something quirky like the Tribeca? That seems like a better fit than a TrailBlazer rebadge.

 Before my Subi purchase I went to look at a Volvo XC and they also had a new 2008 9-7 for less than my Subi.  

GM did get something decent, I do believe that the 2.0, 2.2 and the 2.4 liter Ecotec 4 cylinder motors were of a SAAB / Opel design.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 26, 2009)

skijay said:


> When GM gave SAAB the 9-2 (the Impreza) I always thought that should have gone to Saturn to give them a DECENT AWD wagon.  Perhaps something like that may have helped save Saturn.
> 
> Why did GM give SAAB the 9-7? How about having Subaru rebadge something quirky like the Tribeca? That seems like a better fit than a TrailBlazer rebadge.
> 
> ...



First, if it wasn't for GM, SAAB would have been gone years ago, they wouldn't have been able to survive on their own. 

Saab was supposed to get a variation on the Tribeca, it was going to be the 9-6X.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 26, 2009)

GM did absolutely nothing for  SAAB , their product planning , management vision and archaic featherbedded production system was/is totally out of synch with the marketplace -- i sincerely hope GM disappears sooner than later  -----sayonara baby no more of our $$$ for this bunch of brigands


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't particularly care about GM.  I have only owned one GM product in my life... a 1987 S-10 Blazer that had an unlimited mileage extended warranty.   GM lost their shirt on that deal.   The dealer collected more in repairs in the 167,000 miles I put on that sucker than I paid for the car.

I have good friends I ski with most days at Killington (the famous Mr & MrsG) who have Saabs.   MrsG is sporting a CPO SportWagon they picked up a month ago.   It's a very attractive car.   They trust their dealer and have been treated well for many years.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 27, 2009)

Philpug said:


> First, if it wasn't for GM, SAAB would have been gone years ago, they wouldn't have been able to survive on their own.



Maybe, but if it wasn't for the 25B bridge loan GM got from TARP and the crisis bringing the UAW to the table to solve the huge retirement financial anchor GM had it would have gone bankrupt. It was in the 11th hour that GM escaped from going bankrupt. It's a crazy new world as it wasn't that many years ago when GM was the largest company on the planet.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Maybe, but if it wasn't for the 25B bridge loan GM got from TARP and the crisis bringing the UAW to the table to solve the huge retirement financial anchor GM had it would have gone bankrupt. It was in the 11th hour that GM escaped from going bankrupt. It's a crazy new world as it wasn't that many years ago when GM was the largest company on the planet.


 
And it wasn't that long ago that GM reeked of arrogance. My first first-hand experience with a GM exec in Detroit was my last. He didn't care that cars totally died at 60K miles. In fact he was more upset with me buying a Subaru (this was 1982) and "putting 6 Americans out of work" than he was with improving quality. He honestly believed that Americans should be buying new cars every two years. Of course, he got a new car every six months, all expenses paid. Entire disconnect with reality. 

Even as late as four years ago GM was whining about job loss instead of focusing on quality. Sure, quality improved, but they never caught up with their competition. What happened to the execs who made all the bad moves? They got fat parachutes and live comfortably, while blaming everyone else for GM's failure. They had 25 years to fix their mistakes. Let them eat cake.

By the way, I bought a Saab 900S in 1986, it lasted 10 years.  When I heard GM was buying Saab, that was my last Saab.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like the Chinese will buy Saab now


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Looks like the Chinese will buy Saab now



been hearing that rumor for awhile --Geeley group???


----------



## hammer (Nov 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> been hearing that rumor for awhile --Geeley group???


Been hearing that for Volvo...Ford did enough to damage Volvo's reputation IMO, my guess is that Geely would only make it worse...:sad:


----------



## WJenness (Nov 30, 2009)

I've also heard that Geely is looking at buying Volvo and Saab... that'll be an interesting union... Two sweedish car makers owned by a Chinese company.

Wonder what will become of that...

Of course, they may just decide to buy one or the other. (whichever they get a better deal on).

-w


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I've also heard that Geely is looking at buying Volvo and Saab... that'll be an interesting union... Two sweedish car makers owned by a Chinese company.
> 
> Wonder what will become of that...
> 
> ...



Not, I suppose, any odder than an Indian car company owning Jaguar. 

I've heard rumors that GM may be on the Chinese shopping list.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> been hearing that rumor for awhile --Geeley group???



Beijing Automotive, actually.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2009)

Vaalbo :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Not, I suppose, any odder than an Indian car company owning Jaguar.
> 
> I've heard rumors that GM may be on the Chinese shopping list.



Saw this article the other day.
http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/23/news/companies/gm_china/index.htm


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Saw this article the other day.
> http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/23/news/companies/gm_china/index.htm



Had not seen that. Def still in the "rumor and supposition" category, but an interesting idea.

What's going to happen when Bud-drinking pickup truck-driving redne...er, -blooded Americans realize they aren't buying American anymore? Heck, even the shotguns in the windows aren't made in America (Winchester and Browning are owned by Fabrique Nationale of Belgium. At least Remington's still American. Until Cerberus (private equity) sells them to teh Chinese)


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> What's going to happen when Bud-drinking pickup truck-driving redne...er, -blooded Americans realize they aren't buying American anymore?



C'mon dude. Not everyone who drives a pickup is an uneducated hick.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 1, 2009)

Glenn said:


> C'mon dude. Not everyone who drives a pickup is an uneducated hick.



I know, but stereotypes aren't funny if you qualify them.
I used to drive a pickup. But then I got edjumacated.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2009)

Or Saab may just faaade into the sunset. Now GM does not have a solid buyer for them, sounds like the Saturn-Penske deal...FAIL. Almost bought one in the early 90's, but it was just a little too off...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 2, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Or Saab may just faaade into the sunset. Now GM does not have a solid buyer for them, sounds like the Saturn-Penske deal...FAIL. Almost bought one in the early 90's, but it was just a little too off...



You may be right. Now that GM is in to their 3rd CEO in a year, the whole "selling things" gambit doesn't seem to be working. If they can't close a deal on Saab, sounds like they may just close it. Two failed deals may be why Henderson's out after an 8 month run.

Of course, then Konnigsegg could just buy the name and IP for nothing. It's interesting that the only people willing to pay up for GM brands are not natural owners. You'd think an auto parts maker would know better, and I'd expect Konnigsegg (how the hell do you spell that again?) would be able to get gov't loans for expanding their line and production just as easily as for buying Saab. But, maybe not.

I wonder what the over/under on GM disappearing entirely is. I'm having trouble imagining a win for them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 2, 2009)

GM = Gone Motors ----------------------------------Soon


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> GM = Gone Motors ----------------------------------Soon



Chevy, GMC, and Cadillac must have some life left in them. Maybe not as part of GM, but it would be hard to imagine them going away.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 2, 2009)

Interim GM CEO Fritz Henderson just resigned. Many auto pundits feels the SAAB situation was the final straw. The Swedes just said, thanks but no thanks. I guess the Chinese is the next stop. 

How things change....30 years it was the Japanese who were financing alot of world debt and buying up companies and properties in the US like drunken sailors. I remember they bought property near Steamboat had plans for a huge developement. The artist's rendition looked amazing. Never got built. 

Up until about 5 years ago, it was the oil barons of the Middle East. If you thought Dubai was to rich to have problems you'd be wrong. For the last 5 years it's been China. Good luck to GM for that sell.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2009)

http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/18/autos/saab_closed/index.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/18/autos/saab_closed/index.htm



Saw that on MSNBC.com. Looks like the plug has been pulled.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2009)

That sucks ! 

Here's my xmas wish for GM -- Hope u bastids  r next  !!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2009)

That sucks...

On the plus side, it may make the 9-3 my girlfriend wants to buy cheaper 

-w


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

Bummer...


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bummer, I've never owned anything but a Saab.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2009)

Somebody will eventually buy the Saab brand.   It's all about unrealistic price from GM at the moment.   Nobody wants to get stuck with all the GM warranty liability and other baggage.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 19, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Saabs were never cool.  they are not fast. They are ugly.  They dont handle particularly well. and they are expensive to fix.  oh yeah and they are not cheap.



I suppose wearing crocs was never cool either.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2009)

*I'm not dead yet!*

http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/20/autos/saab_gm_spyker_offer/index.htm


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

*Saved?*

http://money.cnn.com/2010/01/26/autos/saab_spyker_deal/index.htm?hpt=T2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2010/01/26/autos/saab_spyker_deal/index.htm?hpt=T2



hopefully they are able to get capitalized --we'll see   .  i'd like dealer continuity  for selfish reasons


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 26, 2010)

Somehow it seems right that Saab would go to someone like Spyker, Hummer woudl go to the Chineese, and no one would want Pontiac. There hasn't been anything right with Saturn in a long time.


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2010)

Funny, I've actually been considering picked up a 9-3 since the prices plummeted so much recently.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like a win-win, on paper. Cost 74m in cash plus getting preferred stock, Powdr paid 85m for kmart by comparison, and the swedish government is backing the whole thing......... Yumpen Yiminy Sven!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2010)

roark said:


> Funny, I've actually been considering picked up a 9-3 since the prices plummeted so much recently.



had 2000 9-3, loved it. with snow tires it was unstoppable in the snow.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> had 2000 9-3, loved it. with snow tires it was *unstoppable* in the snow.




To each their own I guess... but one of my measures of a good snow car is when you can stop it when you want / need to. ;-)

:beer:

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> To each their own I guess... but one of my measures of a good snow car is when you can stop it when you want / need to. ;-)
> 
> :beer:
> 
> -w



Touché.. how about unbeatable??  ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Sounds like a win-win, on paper. Cost 74m in cash plus getting preferred stock, Powdr paid 85m for kmart by comparison, and the swedish government is backing the whole thing......... Yumpen Yiminy Sven!



YA UND let all Hope that some saweet lookin blonde  Swedish babes  are used for the marketing pitch !! I 'm friggin tired of BORN FROM JETS -- give me hot SWEDISH Vimeens


----------



## WJenness (Jan 29, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> YA UND let all Hope that some saweet lookin blonde  Swedish babes  are used for the marketing pitch !! I 'm friggin tired of BORN FROM JETS -- give me hot SWEDISH Vimeens



+five million

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2011)

Another lifeline:
http://www.boston.com/cars/news/art...b_afloat_with_222m_loan/?p1=Well_Cars_Article


----------



## darent (May 9, 2011)

just too many" SAAB " stories---


----------



## ctenidae (May 9, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> YA UND let all Hope that some saweet lookin blonde  Swedish babes  are used for the marketing pitch !! I 'm friggin tired of BORN FROM JETS -- give me hot SWEDISH Vimeens



Maybe with the Chinese money they'll hire some Hawtai models!


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2011)

i've got a Saab, its been a great car. It's a '03 9-3 and I've now got over 150k on it. Still runs great.


----------



## roark (May 11, 2011)

roark said:


> Funny, I've actually been considering picked up a 9-3 since the prices plummeted so much recently.



Ended up getting an '07 anniversary edition 9-3 last year. Fantastic car, as fast as anything under 60K msrp from 30-75 (the most useful powerband for passing), comfortable, 30mpg in mixed driving, great mileage cruising at 80, and we got it with 26k on it for about the price of a new Yaris. Still under warranty (for a couple more months). The wife never wants to drive the SUV anymore (used to be her preferred ride when it was that and the econobox Hyundai).

I hope the brand does well, it fit a nice niche in the near luxury car with personality.


----------

